# IBS and.... orange juice?



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I love orange juice. It's my favorite morning beverage and I drink it almost every day. A woman I work with told me she had read an article on the dangers of drinking o.j. on an empty stomach and that o.j. can actually affect the functioning of your stomach/digestive system. I'm not sure what to think of it, but I wonder if o.j. could be a trigger beverage. I've stopped drinking it for now. I'll go back to it in a week or two and see what happens. But has anyone heard about this before?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually people are thinking of upper GI issue like ulcers or gastritis and the acid of the orange juice bothering the stomach more than IBS type of trigger.K.


----------



## 22161 (Aug 1, 2006)

If it's fresh OJ then it used to course me to have bad D. I used to drink alot of it, but i found i may as well have been eating a bowl full of prunes







straight through me. On the advise of my acupuncturist, i don't drink any fruit juices, cold drinks or eat any citric fruits. this has worked wonders for me, i stick to water and a cup of tea a day and i feel great.


----------



## 15682 (Jun 27, 2006)

We usually have a low sugar orange juice around here (about 50 cal per serving) and it is not too bad on my stomach but will sometimes cause my stomach to cramp up a litte. There is also a low acid one out there that reacts about the same for me. It doesn't have the acids but it is probably higher in sugar which can upset my stomach. But if I drink regular, full calorie orange juice or fresh squeezed then I get pretty sick


----------



## 18532 (May 20, 2005)

a good friend of mine has colitis and told me that OJ is a HUGE trigger for her! I used to drink it every morning but have since given it up. I also stopped bananas and started taking calcium pills around the same time so, I'm not sure what has worked the best but, I'm ALMOST 100% better after a year of this!


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Pamywyner:a good friend of mine has colitis and told me that OJ is a HUGE trigger for her! I used to drink it every morning but have since given it up. I also stopped bananas and started taking calcium pills around the same time so, I'm not sure what has worked the best but, I'm ALMOST 100% better after a year of this!


Really? Banana's caused you tummy trouble? I love banana's too.


----------



## 18532 (May 20, 2005)

Yes, I used to think that bananas would help me so, I'd have one every morning. Then, I read a message on a IBS forum that they caused D in many people!!! Maybe this is why every morning, I was in the bathroom 4-5 times! I decided to stop eating them and with the other changes I've made, I'm a lot better. Just about "normal" now. I have also stopped with my minor panic attacks because of it. It's nice to be able to go places and not constantly be thinking about where the closest bathroom is. Give it a try!?


----------



## Lizzy669 (Mar 7, 2006)

The bananas may have caused some trouble because they are high in magnesium, which draws water into the intestine. I could never stand the sour acid of oj, but I've been drinking it for years mixed with water. Equal parts oj and water work for me.


----------

